
Facing Developer Anger, Microsoft Reverses VS Code Icon Color Change - ozim
https://visualstudiomagazine.com/blogs/data-driver/2017/10/icon-reversal.aspx
======
ozim
If we get people angry about such things, can imagine that big projects fail
because of opinions.

